# Platemates



## DBartlett23 (Mar 4, 2015)

Anybody ever used these/


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Funky idea and prob good for the beginer but just as easy to slide a 2.5 disk on or lift a heavier dumbell


----------

